# TURQUOISE ISOFRANE ORDER LINK!!!!!!



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Only available to DOXA customers 20mm turquoise Isofrane strap for your PAII or Turquoise NUMA, $99.00 plus shipping:

http://shop.doxawatches.com/shop/ac...ct-aware-ii-genuine-isofrane-strap-turquoise/

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

Ordered thanks!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

Is possible the payment by paypal?

Thanks.


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

Strap received in 48 hours.

Thanks Doxa !!!.


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, good stuff. How long would it take to ship to Estonia?


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

How big is the strap I have ordered one but I have large wrist 8.5 inch will it fit??


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Mancuniandragon said:


> How big is the strap I have ordered one but I have large wrist 8.5 inch will it fit??


Strap now fitted and only just fits my wrist


----------



## USMC9953 (Dec 31, 2007)

Just ordered one for my wife's 1200 PAII (she LOVES that watch) 
- shhh - it's a surprise!


----------



## panhandle (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you Doxa.


----------



## 1475lee (Nov 13, 2012)

Is there gonna be a 22mm one for the new 1500t PA2 ?


----------

